# Who makes the best toy hauler?



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Is it work and play? Thanks

Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

As far as who makes the best everyone has their own opinion. You can spend top dollar for anything and get a bad one, it is how the manufacture/dealer handles any issues you have. We have a Heartland Landmark and I know Heartland makes 3 or 4 toy haulers at different price points. Our unit came with a 2 year bumper to bumper warranty and a 5 year structure warranty and so far Heartland has been great to cover any issues we have had. There are several manufactures out there so find a floor plan you like then start researching customer forums to see what they are saying. I spent 8 months researching before we bought the one we have now.


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a older crossroads cross terrain, it's not as fancy as the newer ones, but I feel that it's well built. 

When I buy a new one it will be a Dutchman.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd be looking at a Grand Design..
http://www.granddesignrv.com/momentum-overview.php


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Buddy just traded a 40' conventional motor home for a 43'-44'(??). He and his wife are long time rv people and travel in those hardcore weekend groups around central Texad. Loving the toy hauler over their last traditional per both of them.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

All I can say is Voltage is not the best. Feel free to pm me for details of our horror story.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I bought a giant cross country moving van/box truck. International 4700. It is a 2001 model. I built ramps and drive my 1975 bronco rockcrawler (in my avatar) up into it. 4" thick solid oak floor. massive steel frame beams every 15". I took down the plywood walls and insulated. Triple insulated roof. AC, Fridge, happy jack queen bunk beds in the back over the top of bronco. queen bed up front in moms attic, single bed against that bulk head. Built out the interior the way i wanted. Gets 8-10mpg. Can tow anything behind. 150 gallons of diesel and another 60 gallon transfer fuel tank for bronco/boat/generator etc for the long weekend.

My rock crawler buddies have had to replace their toy haulers numerous times over the last decade. 

2001 international 4700 with 160,000 miles....i paid $4500. Built out the way i want with three tempurpedic queen size beds, AC, Fridge etc and gear was another $6,000. We love it and can camp for a long weekend very very comfy. Sturdiest RV i have ever been in. Built to be indestructible and last.


----------



## 68rustbucket (Dec 3, 2009)

I've seen "Howard". It's a party wagon!


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

A work and play as a toy hauler is like putting a couch and TV in your garage. The nicer ones are like putting your motorcycle in your living room.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

I am full timing in a toy hauler for at least a couple of years so I can haul gun safe, etc. 

IMO, the new units are not built near as well as some of the older. I spent months researching and inspecting 5th wheels. I decided Newmar and Glendale built the best. Newmar stopped building 5th wheels in 2008, I think... & Glendale went belly up in 2009. Heartland bought the Titanium name and produced the Titanium for a year or two but was not near the quality of Glendale, IMO.

I recently drove to Canada to take advantage of the 24% off exchange rate to purchase a almost like new 2006 Titanium 36E41MPRV @ $23K USD.

Dry weight is 11,303 lbs and it pulls like a dream for a 41' overall length. 

That said, I'm thinking of buying a 36' Newmar Cypress to pull through the border check stations to and from S Texas because I don't trust this administration enough to bring my guns and ammo through a CBP station.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

If I was going to buy another rv I'd get a sundowner toy hauler. http://louisville.craigslist.org/rvd/5269258006.html


----------

